# 6.7L F-250 engine whine/whistle???



## hudsonc (Sep 4, 2012)

anyone with the 6.7L experiencing a combination whistling/whining noise when starting on a cold morning, or even a cool/humid morning. Goes away within a minute. Is this normal? My old 7.3L never made any similar noises. THanks,


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Have not heard a whine/whistle on my '14 but most likely the turbo vanes.


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

My fuel pump makes a whiny noise on my 12'. Same on a couple buddys also.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

It's normal. 

Many will refer to it as an "owl" sound as it kind of has the same hoot or whooop sound. Only happens when it's cold.. It's the turbo.


----------



## gone red fishing (May 26, 2006)

My 2013 f250 6.7 Platinum makes that same noise randomly on very cold starts.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

ReelWork said:


> It's normal.
> 
> Many will refer to it as an "owl" sound as it kind of has the same hoot or whooop sound. Only happens when it's cold.. It's the turbo.


X2


----------



## Prizepig (Jul 13, 2012)

*X2*

My '14 does the same and I was wondering the same. My question has been answered.


----------



## shooter308 (Jul 31, 2013)

if the noise is coming at or near fuel cooler its a o ring at the lower filter housing and a noise like that has been found at a idler pulley also


----------



## FishOnOne (Feb 29, 2012)

Like others have said it's the turbo.... The big news will be the '15 will have a larger single compressor turbo. :wink:


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

FishOnOne said:


> Like others have said it's the turbo.... The big news will be the '15 will have a larger single compressor turbo. :wink:


Really??? Hmmm. Might have to think about trading in..

Curious about what power, boost and the like will be.

Also curious if their will be, or have been, any slight changes to the fuel systems. Not saying there is a big problem however there have been some reports of contamination.

Overall, the 6.7 seems to be pretty solid!


----------



## hudsonc (Sep 4, 2012)

thanks for all the input, i feel better about it now. very happy with truck after one year and 22K miles, although the transmission seems a little finicky at times


----------



## FishOnOne (Feb 29, 2012)

ReelWork said:


> Really??? Hmmm. Might have to think about trading in..
> 
> Curious about what power, boost and the like will be.
> 
> ...


The fuel system suppose to be a version of the current CP4.2 pump with a longer stroke to push more fuel. I suspect if the fuel filtration is not improved the fragile CP4 series pumps will still be susceptible to water in the fuel causing it to self destruct and send metal particles throughout the fuel system and your friendly Ford dealer will hand you a $12k repair ticket :headknock, that you'll be trying to convince your insurance to pick up the tab.

Here's a video of some of the improvements:


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Good read here. 23K but worked with him to 18K, then turned into 27K.

http://www.powerstroke.org/forum/6-7-motor-problems/561113-6-7-high-pressure-fuel-pump-failure.html


----------

